# What is suedecloth?



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I have seen it offered as an inner frequently but have never tried it because I wasn't sure what the material was like. Has anyone tried it? Is it better than microfleece or velour?


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I think i'm in the same boat as you! i've been seeing it on boards and now my curiosity has gotten the best of me! We just placed an order. So i'll have to get back to you on this one. but if it lives up to the hype then it's supposed to be like micro fleece but more sturdy and longer lasting.


----------



## mama2allgirls (Jan 27, 2004)

Suede cloth is a thin polyester fabric that looks & feels like a very low pile velour, like a cross between velour and silk. It's not as 'leathery' feeling as true suede.

It works in diapers by allowing moisture to pass through it into the soaker layers and keeps the baby's bottom relatively dry. Not quite as dry as micro fleece but it's pretty good and it's very trim.

It's also great about repelling stains. None of our suede cloth lined diapers have stains and I've been using this fabric to make my own for 5 yrs, before most WAHMs were offering it. Not claiming to have come up with it first or anything, just saying I've been a fan for a long time, LOL.


----------



## mama2allgirls (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by hnybee_
*...supposed to be like micro fleece but more sturdy and longer lasting.*
Definitely long lasting! And NO PILLS, gotta love that.

haha, I feel like a one-gal cheerleading squad...go suede cloth


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

Just got my first suedecloth-lined dipe last week, & I really it. Of course, it's only been washed a few times, but it isn't changing texture (like most fleece does almost immediately, in my experience). It feels very, very nice!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I have one wonderroo and a bunch of HHs and FBs. I like how micro fleece feels better when I first get the diaper. But after a while micro fleece wears down and pills up...but the suedecloth doesn't really change.


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay I was a bit skeptical of suedecloth...and I do feel that it doesn't keep Rhys' skin quite as dry as microfleece does...BUT I just took my one lone suedecloth knickernappie out of the wash (I was SURE it was going to be stained because even after I minishowered it was still pretty brown (sorry for TMI)...it came out of the wash totally spotless!! WOW!)

I think I may have to be on the look out for some suedecloth pockets now!!

Steph


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks ladies! It looks like I'm going to *have* to buy a new diaper.


----------

